# Dilehma...



## sagsoul4 (May 4, 2008)

So...first post, first dilehma...

In the simplest of presentations:

PC9111 Professional (1911-A1 .45 ACP) ~ Currently 6-8 month wait

or

1911-A1 TRP Pro Model (1911-A1 .45 ACP) ~ Available today 

Now, the TRP is near half the cost (ok about $1k difference) of the PC9111. However, cost is not a significant factor for me and I like the PC9111 better overall for reasons, not least of which, being the fact that it comes from the SA Custom Shop, and as such potentially merits points associated with an intrinsic trust in standard of quality. So, in those terms the solution to my dilehma is quite simple. However, patience is something I typically like to stockpile as I find it difficult to ever have an ample supply in this cynical world. Having said that, I would like to solicit opinions on choice (one or the other) relative to quality, function, aesthetics and value (preferably in that order). Thank you for your time!


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Cmon, 8 months is nothing to wait for what you really want. It's a hockey season for god's sake. No need to settle and then end up waiting 8 months next year for the gun you really want.


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

serously, get the one you really want. do not settle for anything else. look at it this way, youve gotten by just fine for this long without it, so whats another six months. the day you get it you will be happy that you waited for it. Im actually doing the same thing right now. I ordered what I wanted because the store didn't have it. they had something similar, but not exactly what I wanted. things you should never settle for are firearms, women, and cars. not necessarily in that order.


----------



## sagsoul4 (May 4, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> Cmon, 8 months is nothing to wait for what you really want. It's a hockey season for god's sake. No need to settle and then end up waiting 8 months next year for the gun you really want.


Definately the support I am looking for 

Thanks!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

As mentioned above...if you don't wait for it now, you'll very likely end up waiting for it later when you realize you made the wrong decision 

-Jeff-


----------



## sagsoul4 (May 4, 2008)

I am certainly an advocate of one getting what they want the first time, given the means. I suppose the I didnt really mention the factor that contributed most significantly to the "dilehma." I currently do not own a handgun. I have spent quite a bit of time testing my preference to, and my ability with, myriad different weapons. However, after much trial and many rounds, I have made my decision on weapon type, if not weapon model. I suppose this is where the wait for the PC9111 comes to the forefront. This will be my first purchase, I am anxious to get it right....patience is a virtue afterall. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If cost is not a problem then get both. You should enjoy life while waiting and who knows, you might get run over by a Mack Truck before the 8 months is over. 
You can always sell the one you don't want later. :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## sagsoul4 (May 4, 2008)

TOF said:


> If cost is not a problem then get both. You should enjoy life while waiting and who knows, you might get run over by a Mack Truck before the 8 months is over.
> You can always sell the one you don't want later. :mrgreen:
> 
> :smt1099


I fully expect to get another, in addition to the PC9111. Which may very well come before my 6-8 month wait is over. I really, really, really like the Sig P220 Match SAO. I hope that isnt blasphemy here...but it seems to fit my hand like a glove, even though I dont have the largest of paws. I am currently working on a slight "pull" with that weapon though.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am with TOF if money is not a big problem then get the TRP now and order your Custom Shop Pistol. TRP's sell good and that will not be a problem getting rid of it but, I'll bet a dollar to a doughnut you keep it too. Good luck.:smt033


----------



## sagsoul4 (May 4, 2008)

Eheh...I love this place already! Usually, I can talk myself into anything. Here...I am not so sure I will have to trouble myself with that effort. :smt023


----------



## sagsoul4 (May 4, 2008)

Worth the wait, I think:


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

While you are waiting, go out and pick up a .22 plinker. That'll keep you busy for the next six months.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Get a .22 also. They are fun but you need the power and sound of something heavier from time to time.

That takes care of your first 3 so what about a long gun. Shall we pick you a rifle or shotgun this week?


:smt1099


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

definitely worth the wait, save your money and bide your time. It's been my experience that the only regret I have is when I settle, let my life serve as a warning to others


----------



## sagsoul4 (May 4, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> While you are waiting, go out and pick up a .22 plinker. That'll keep you busy for the next six months.


Actually, a very good idea for many reasons. A couple of which are:

I do alot of hiking and camping on state and federally owned land. There are typicaly CCW laws that restrict cal to .22, or strictly no carry at all in several of these places in NC. Although, while a potential deterrent to human preditors, this particular cal would more than likely just piss off the bears. :anim_lol:

Additionally, my fiance would like to learn to handle a handgun and she currently has no experience. This would be a good place to begin her training.


----------



## sagsoul4 (May 4, 2008)

TOF said:


> Shall we pick you a rifle or shotgun this week?:smt1099


Eheh...perhaps, someday. Afterall, a good friend of mine once said, "a pistol is something that you use in order to make your way to your rifle." Ahhh...so many toys. With your encouragement, there is always hope. :smt023


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

have you looked at the kimber 1911 in 22lr? it is all aluminum - you can get started with trigger control practice and not have to mess with the changing of stuff from a conversion kit


----------



## BCC (May 18, 2007)

My first gun was a nighthawk talon. 

Order the one you want. Wait a week. Pick up the second favorite gun on your list, and go to the range.

So it begins.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Buy the TRP. Take good care of it, and throw it up on this forum for 80% of MSRP when the custom comes in. I'll buy it! Get the stainless one!

JeffWard


----------

